# Free AntiVirus for Server 2003 ?



## tomwi11is (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any free antivirus software that will work on Windows Server 2003 ? The only one I know of is ClamWin. Are there any others ?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

McAfee Stinger

Microsoft Security Essentials - it will install on a server (although whether you want to is another question)
Panda Cloud AV - http://www.cloudantivirus.com/en/

Also check out:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_antivirus_software


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

You can use Clamwin for the file scan.
it works in association with clam sentinel for the real-time scan.
works on server 2K3 & 2K8 also sbs2K8 (tested)


----------

